Ask HN: What do you wish bitcoin facilitated, but doesn't currently? - scotthtaylor
======
Jd
(1) Security for end consumer. Might seem weird that I highlight this first
and foremost, but I think that security from a tech savvy standpoint is the
inverse of that from a consumer standpoint. What? My Bitcoins just disappear?
Someone can hack my computer and all my money is gone forever?

(2) Usability. Classic problem from Linux standpoint, hard to take something
w/ current design to something that is both incredibly usable and secure for
grandma to use.

(3) Stable long term demand. Right now we don't have that. If there is major
adoption of Bitcoin (including merchants actually holding Bitcoin) in the
developing world we may see that (watch Kenya this year, for example).

(4) Programability. This is what Ethereum (and, to a lesser extent,
Mastercoin) are working on.

(5) Less transparency. Actually I don't want people to know how much money I
have and what I spend it on.

(6) Price stability. I don't know how you get here with Bitcoin.

(7) Instant clearing time.

(8) Zero fees. I guess this exists in some alt coins (i.e. Doge) because
there's a presumed lack of possibility of a double spend.

------
yoshokatana
I wish there was a service similar to Square Cash where I could send arbitrary
amounts of money around the world without dealing with bank transfers /
Western Union / etc. It would basically have to transparently convert from
whatever currency you give it to bitcoin, send the bitcoin to an address, then
convert it to the receiver's currency and deposit it in their bank.

The legal and regulatory hurdles involved in this make it a non-trivial
business to set up, but I think it plays on a great strength of bitcoin.

------
lifeisstillgood
A "fair" distribution of bitcoins.

I understand what you are asking, but the expected distribution patterns of
bitcoins is unlikely to meet any definition of fair according to the majority
of people currently using any other currency, and its never going to get
there.

My basic problem with cryptocurrency is that they seem to think money is
created through work, whereas it seems its created through debt. But then I
have not read around the subject enough

~~~
thomaszander
Given that in the USA 98% of the worth is owned by 1% of the people, I'm not
sure what you are thinking of when you talk about "fair".

In bitcoin we long passed the point where money is created. The only way to
own bitcoins now is to get them from others by giving them something else in
return. Dollars, or a painting etc.

I'm not sure what you mean with "money is created through debt".

~~~
lifeisstillgood
But not 98% of the currency. Maybe thats the part I dont understand.

And 98% of wealth is owned by 1%? Globally maybe but in the US? Home ownership
is very widespread - something like 80m homes, with trillions of asset value.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Home ownership is very widespread - something like 80m homes, with trillions
> of asset value.

Yes, and so are home mortgages, with trillions of dollars of mortgage
liabilities...

You can't assess the distribution of wealth by looking at asseta without
looking at liabilities. That's even more true of looking at one _single_ class
of asset, that commonly is tied to a liability of a significant share of its
value, when not looking even at that tied liability.

------
cableshaft
The big thing I want to be able to do is be able to pay my bills in Bitcoin
(rent, credit cards, student and car loans). If I can do that without
(personally) having to convert to fiat and pay them in fiat, I'll be quite
happy, and would probably try to find a job that would pay in bitcoin at that
point. So, someone figure out a service to facilitate that, please :)

